# Which Show should Fox cancell on Sunday night



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Which show do you hate the most? I can not stand Allen Gregory.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

This is a tough one as I have not really watched Fox Sunday night since they canceled 'King of the Hill'. So based on the shows which were airing at that time, my vote goes to 'American Dad'


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

I voted for Allen Gregory. I watched the premiere only because I watch the other Sunday night shows on Fox barely made it through the ep. Don't even recall if it drew a smile much less a laugh.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Other, haven't seen either one.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

How about Glee? While I agree Allen Gregory is a one note joke in which even the one note sucks, I'm sick of the insidious gay agenda creep on tv. FOX should put Glee on Sunday night and then cancel it immediately.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Both


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

The Simpsons and Family Guy are both WAAAAY past their prime. I'd put both out of their misery.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't stand Allen Gregory or Bob's Burgers.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Both


I'm with the spartan. Both need to get kicked down a deep dark hole.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I take Bob's burgers over Gregory any day. As for Family Guy it started down hill about the same time American Dad started.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I voted for "Allen Gregory", but Bob's Burgers could easily be cancelled as well in my mind. I don't care for it, but I can at least watch BB... I didn't even attempt to try AG.

Though last week's episode was better than the first, "I Hate My Teenage Daughter" is pretty bad too.

~Alan


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Really is anything they show on Sunday night worth watching any more? I am still recording Family Guy and The Simpsons but have a good 2 seasons saved that I haven't watched yet and don't watch any of the other shows. Used to be you had to be home to watch them as they aired to talk about them the next day, not so much anymore.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

never heard of either


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> I can't stand Allen Gregory or Bob's Burgers.


Ditto! Can't stand either of those shows.

I still find The Simpson's and Family Guy very funny, and I laughed so hard during the American Dad Xmas Episode, the scene with the blind guy was too funny.

Also Family Guy Threw in another 9/11 joke, they seem to be really pushing the line but I love it.

They also had a good zinger, when Brian prevented 9/11 there was a joke about Pat Tillman being tackled by his own team. He was still in the NFL because 9/11 never happened.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

mystic7 said:


> How about Glee? While I agree Allen Gregory is a one note joke in which even the one note sucks, I'm sick of the insidious gay agenda creep on tv. FOX should put Glee on Sunday night and then cancel it immediately.


Gay agenda? Are they going to barge into my home and redecorate? I'll have to ask my cousin, her wife, and their two biological children together if they have meetings for that type of thing.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I suppose they could cancel the entire prime time. FOX is best at calling football games, and since these don't encroach on prime time, I won't miss anything.

There are some folks that happen to like the Sunday 7 to 10PM slots. Good for them ... I'll be on another channel. :grin:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

renbutler said:


> The Simpsons and Family Guy are both WAAAAY past their prime. I'd put both out of their misery.


I agree!


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Voted Allen Gregory -- didn't watch past the pilot.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well dbstalk has been heard. :hurah: FOX has cancelled Allen Gregory.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/...elays-house-terra-nova-decisions-223311/9585/

.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

All of Sunday, I haven't watched a Sunday Fox show in years.


----------



## starzinger (Jan 12, 2012)

Allen Gregory! It's stupid.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Glad it was dumped. Worst cartoon ever.
.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

starzinger said:


> Allen Gregory! It's stupid.


FOX should cancel all of their shows!


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Cancel Napoleon Dynomite!

I loved the movie. There was a certain painful realism to the characters and the setting. I had high hopes when the original cast and creators were involved with the cartoon. But get this -- it's too cartoonish! The new format completely ruined the premise. It's like they Simpsonized it -- 2000s Simpsons, instead of the 1990s, unfortunately. Every scene, every line, is completely overdone. There isn't a single hint of realism, and the characters bear only a superficial resemblance to the characters in the movie.

Both episodes were painful to watch. What a HUGE disappointment. I understand it's a cartoon, but even cartoons can dabble in subtlety now and then.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I had a couple chuckles during both ND cartoons. I will give it some time and see if it improves.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

renbutler said:


> Cancel Napoleon Dynomite!
> 
> I loved the movie. There was a certain painful realism to the characters and the setting.


I didn't even make it through ND (movie) as I saw zero realism to the characters and/or setting. It as already like watching a live action cartoon. Figured this series would be a winner for fans of ND. Guess not.


----------

